# Audi, My Blue Nose Pup



## Joel_M (May 21, 2012)

Here is my girl. She is now about 6 months.


----------



## Joel_M (May 21, 2012)

posting a bit more


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

She a cutie


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Beautiful pup


----------



## Anamone (Sep 7, 2012)

She is cute!


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

cutie!!!!!


----------

